# Favorite Classic Rock Song?



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 8, 2011)

List your top 3 favorite classic rock songs. (or more)

- the Steve miller band - the joker
- johny cash - the man who couldn't cry
- foreigner - juke box hero

And for those of you that don't give rock the appreciation that it deserves, ha, post your favorite genre and songs.


----------



## elduece (Aug 8, 2011)

I fucking the HATE the fucking Beatles, the fucking Eagles, George Thorogood bad to the bone, anything Bob Segar, anything Don Henley, Phil Collin's Genesis, anything U2, fuck you Bono, anything cold play, fuck you Jason Mraz, Godsmack cheesedick, fuck you Slipknot, fuck you system of a down, I rather listen to Madonna than Evanescence, limp biZkit are bunch of pretentious narcissistic idiots, all modern cuntry music, hiphop/rap and other impurities found in Metal nowadays. I enjoy a broad range of music that it's much easier to list my hates than spend all day listing my favorites


----------



## elduece (Aug 8, 2011)

elduece said:


> I fucking the HATE the fucking Beatles, the fucking Eagles, George Thorogood bad to the bone, anything Bob Segar, anything Don Henley, Phil Collin's Genesis, anything U2, fuck you Bono, anything cold play, fuck you Jason Mraz, Godsmack cheesedick, fuck you Slipknot, fuck you system of a down, I rather listen to Madonna than Evanescence, limp biZkit are bunch of pretentious narcissistic idiots, all modern cuntry music, hiphop/rap and other impurities found in Metal nowadays. I enjoy a broad range of music that it's much easier to list my hates than spend all day listing my favorites


AND I fucking hate Antonio Vivaldi..


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;zBfCzhYbWBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBfCzhYbWBk[/video]

[video=youtube;Tyhb9B07QOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tyhb9B07QOU[/video]

[video=youtube;diUdT3WkZS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diUdT3WkZS8[/video]


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;_F5C0rrncXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F5C0rrncXE[/video]
[video=youtube;z2X_BMbWaE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2X_BMbWaE4[/video] 
[video=youtube;hLhN__oEHaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLhN__oEHaw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 8, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> [video=youtube;_F5C0rrncXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F5C0rrncXE[/video]


Nice choice even though it's more metal than "classic rock"

Probably the song I've listened to the most while rolling paper. Smooth and infectiously groovy.


----------



## TangerineDr (Aug 11, 2011)

Time - Floyd =)


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thin Lizzy- Anything early
Deep purple- Lazy
Black Sabbath- anything on Heaven and Hell.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Aug 12, 2011)

My favorite classic rock song of ALL time is Foreigner- Urgent. I'm seeing them on the 28th. I'm excited as hell. 

The sax gets me everytime. 
[video=youtube;JA6id4--BDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA6id4--BDg[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 12, 2011)

Scorpions-winds of change
Jefferson Airplane-White rabbit
Jimmi Hendrix-sweet angel


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 12, 2011)

Jimi Hendrix- Hey Joe
Led Zeppelin- Dazed and Confused
Pink Floyd- Money


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 15, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Thin Lizzy- Anything early
> Deep purple- Lazy
> Black Sabbath- anything on Heaven and Hell.



Ya cant beat a bit of lizzy with a big stick!







believe me he tried and failed....Its a sad story.

[video=youtube;oMFYs3gfgis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMFYs3gfgis[/video]

[video=youtube;kDM469h7880]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDM469h7880[/video]


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;9rrqhPmzErc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rrqhPmzErc[/video]


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Aug 15, 2011)

Dogs - pink floyd
One of my turns- floyd
Sugar magnolia - grateful dead

And so many more


----------



## nelsonheell (Aug 19, 2011)

Well. Music my hobby and I am very passionate about it. Rock songs and rock music are always my first choice when I listen music. There are lots of songs which are I often listened. "You really got me" from The Kinks and "brown sugar" are some my all time favorite sock songs.


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Aug 19, 2011)

Train Train - Blackfoot Man On The Silver Mountain - Rainbow (RIP RJD) Easy Living - Uriah Heep


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Aug 21, 2011)

deep purple smoke on the water,


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;G6x8GGXrCFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6x8GGXrCFQ[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 25, 2011)

Saw this singer at Disneyland about 15 yrs ago. Dude was cool as fuck when I approached him. Cheers mate! 
[video=youtube;wL4DSLd3KZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wL4DSLd3KZU[/video]


----------



## Toolshed9 (Aug 26, 2011)

There's tune by The Who called 'Eminence Front'. Not very well known but AMAZING. Especially if you are blazed.


----------



## jetsfool623 (Aug 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;Lcb9-qBMrTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcb9-qBMrTI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 28, 2011)

[video]https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/614376d1257821180-doobs-mindmelteds-growinpalooza-aj2.jpg[/video]

[video=youtube;qE2Vdcv9Q_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE2Vdcv9Q_o[/video]

[video=youtube;IbqchLSjAaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbqchLSjAaI[/video]

[video=youtube;ck-PKui_OGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck-PKui_OGA[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 31, 2011)

jetsfool623 said:


> [video=youtube;Lcb9-qBMrTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcb9-qBMrTI&feature=related[/video]


I loves me some Joe Walsh!
[video=youtube;U_qHU_6Ofc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;7EdWQ8hX4Ik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EdWQ8hX4Ik[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;8dzRdyC0abA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dzRdyC0abA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Thatbudguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Sympathy for the Devil - The Stones

Voodoo Child - do I even need to say

Working for MCA - Lynard Skynard

And all Gypsy nomatter what


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;hgI8bta-7aw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw[/video]


----------



## adrionlopez (Sep 6, 2011)

These are the favourite classic songs.
1. Johny cash - the man who couldn't cry
2. Foreigner - juke box hero
3. Deep purple - Lazy.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Locomotive breath with an orchestra...about as classic as it gets:
[video=youtube;embimweuYU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=embimweuYU4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;fsDpznl8eIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsDpznl8eIs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tinnycan (Sep 25, 2011)

Led Zeppelin- Black Country Woman, Sam Hall- Johnny Cash, Willin, Don't Bogart That Joint- Little Feet I'm Gunna Have To Play All 3 Now LOL Oh And 1 more, I Put A Spell On You Screamin' Jay Hawkins


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Sep 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;C7h4jguRlm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7h4jguRlm0[/video]


----------



## Orithil (Sep 25, 2011)

Status Quo - Pictures of Matchstick Men
Cream - Sunshine of your Love
The Ventures - Walk Don't Run

Those are some classics. But I don't listen to them as much as I used to, more metal now than anything. Like...

[video=youtube;fu2bgwcv43o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu2bgwcv43o[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;E9VhD4SccSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9VhD4SccSE[/video]


----------



## smokeyj420 (Sep 26, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/V0OFF3q4Pxk[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;ffo4tzU0rUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffo4tzU0rUc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## kielarjohson (Sep 27, 2011)

These are my favourite classic rock songs.
1. Dust In the Wind - Kansas
2. Slow Ride - Foghat
3. Crossroads - Cream.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;wxxOPvLg7o0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxxOPvLg7o0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;u0iuaxvkXv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2011)

It's impossible to name a favorite. Too much good stuff out there!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;VmfTE5ryMAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmfTE5ryMAU[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> It's impossible to name a favorite. Too much good stuff out there!


thats what im sayin lol .... but right this minute i could go for soem California Dreamin


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2011)

For all you youngsters...
[video=youtube;AnGaEk0rZdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnGaEk0rZdU[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;TehFZ38kt6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TehFZ38kt6o[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;URqg_uG2L6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URqg_uG2L6E&feature=watch_response[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;Bw9gLjEGJrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw9gLjEGJrw[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok we're going there. I like there!
[video=youtube;82CYNj7noic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82CYNj7noic[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;f5M_Ttstbgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5M_Ttstbgs[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;1uFcPjILC7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uFcPjILC7k[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

you beat me to Ohio lol ..and those are some guuduns


this makes me wanna ride for a million miles, some good ol michigan shiznit
[video=youtube;Tw4J_C0qWW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw4J_C0qWW0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2011)

Segar, lol... I love it!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

Roll me away reminds me of this chick i picked up a truck stop in 95
lets get dark
[video=youtube;fPVUa29kHu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPVUa29kHu8[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

my theme tune
[video=youtube;Je8MXiwmNIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je8MXiwmNIk[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2011)

I love the Traveling Wilburys. Most of my favorite musicians all rolled up into a cool ass rocknroll blunt.
[video=youtube;DQ89HHSq9b8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQ89HHSq9b8[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

Ahh the Wilbs....that was a real dream team


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2011)

Take a rip and enjoy this song. 
[video=youtube;ReQsRgQXgQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReQsRgQXgQY[/video]


----------



## RollMeOne420 (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;np0solnL1XY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np0solnL1XY[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;_Xqf4QgRnCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Xqf4QgRnCU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;C5Aabx80gV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5Aabx80gV4[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;y2HRrjpiM7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2HRrjpiM7Y[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2011)

The best toe tapping music there is in my opinion.
[video=youtube;_wJWBcj7lsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wJWBcj7lsY[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2011)

I know, it's my drunk/stoned opinion... 
I have many more.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;_bwHK1xkgJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bwHK1xkgJA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;kSa8IWWXX5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSa8IWWXX5k[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2011)

It's all RocknRoll.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes it is!

[video=youtube;Kj5_P999UMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj5_P999UMo[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;H1iR2Wi3u5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1iR2Wi3u5o[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wake and baked...then this one popped into my head:
[video=youtube;R82OM5tzcrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2011)

kielarjohson said:


> These are my favourite classic rock songs.
> 1. Dust In the Wind - Kansas
> 2. Slow Ride - Foghat
> 3. Crossroads - Cream.


[video=youtube;Vnywlzr7Y1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vnywlzr7Y1o[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 23, 2011)

it will be a classic soon 

[video=youtube;0aaG1UceqDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aaG1UceqDU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 16, 2011)

Can't you here me knocking...stones

There are many more but this is the one that is in my head right know...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 17, 2011)

3 off the top of my head
[video=youtube;_duNqDMSQDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_duNqDMSQDU[/video]

pearl
[video=youtube;C-GFqhCq2HA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-GFqhCq2HA&feature=related[/video]

jane
[video=youtube;dNZ2A2URVSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNZ2A2URVSY&feature=related[/video]


----------

